# Blood results



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

Alright fellas, can someone give me a brake down of how my bloods are looking?
This is my pre cycle test and planning on starting my first cycle in about 8 years. I'm 32 male. Cycle will be 400mg of test E a week and 50mg of Anaver a day (what I believe to be Anaver anyway!).

Am I good to go?
Thanks chaps


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

are you fat or are you on any sort of stupid diet that limits carbs to a bare minimum?


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

godsgifttoearth said:


> are you fat or are you on any sort of stupid diet that limits carbs to a bare minimum?



Becouse of the SHBG? Yeah I'm increasingly worried about that now. I'm going to hold of starting this cycle untill I can reduce that. I'm looking into Proviron currently.
But no, no low carb diet and I'm not over weight.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> Becouse of the SHBG? Yeah I'm increasingly worried about that now. I'm going to hold of starting this cycle untill I can reduce that. I'm looking into Proviron currently.
> But no, no low carb diet and I'm not over weight.


Prov is a stupid idea for a natural


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

What do you suggest then?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Nothing. Yes your SHBG is slightly high. But your hpta is compensating with higher test levels. Leave it as is I say


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Just re read the op. 8 years till you start your cycle?

Id say you’re just ever so slightly premature with your pre cycle bloods broski

Ffs 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

8 years since my last cycle 🤦


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Pabs88 said:


> Becouse of the SHBG? Yeah I'm increasingly worried about that now. I'm going to hold of starting this cycle untill I can reduce that. I'm looking into Proviron currently.
> But no, no low carb diet and I'm not over weight.


Don't take proviron. The test on its own will drop the SHBG like a rock and then the VAR will crush it. You dont want ultra low SHBG, dont force it


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> Alright fellas, can someone give me a brake down of how my bloods are looking?
> This is my pre cycle test and planning on starting my first cycle in about 8 years. I'm 32 male. Cycle will be 400mg of test E a week and 50mg of Anaver a day (what I believe to be Anaver anyway!).
> 
> Am I good to go?
> ...


Look good to go mate, SHBG will drop when using Testosterone so wouldn’t overly worry, adding in 9mg Boron daily will help reduce it but no need for proviron as if you throw loads of drugs the mix your not going to know what’s working and what’s not.

what labs the Anavar?


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Look good to go mate, SHBG will drop when using Testosterone so wouldn’t overly worry, adding in 9mg Boron daily will help reduce it but no need for proviron as if you throw loads of drugs the mix your not going to know what’s working and what’s not.
> 
> what labs the Anavar?


Thanks for the reply mate 👍. Yeah i'v read some good studies on Boron. As far as I'm aware, supplementing it ON cycle won't be necessary. Like as you said, test and Var will drop drop the SHBG anyway. But off cycle at my natural levels it looks a good idea. 

I'v got pharmaqo labs.


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

Whats your stance on using hcg to on cycle?
I'm on the fence with it and read a lot of conflicting opinions online


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> Whats your stance on using hcg to on cycle?
> I'm on the fence with it and read a lot of conflicting opinions online





Pabs88 said:


> Whats your stance on using hcg to on cycle?
> I'm on the fence with it and read a lot of conflicting opinions online


pharmaqo you’ll be absolutely fine with mate, lots of lab tests confirming their Anavar is spot on, with HCG if your going to come off and do a proper pct then not needed, if you want to end your cycle and not use harsh pct drugs using 250iu HCG three times a week is a good way to bounce back quicker after cessation of anabolics, case in point I’m on prescribed TRT for life and I use HCG just in case I ever need to come off and for fertility.

Also good on you for planning a respectable cycle that’s not crazy high in dose and compounds.


----------



## Pabs88 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> pharmaqo you’ll be absolutely fine with mate, lots of lab tests confirming their Anavar is spot on, with HCG if your going to come off and do a proper pct then not needed, if you want to end your cycle and not use harsh pct drugs using 250iu HCG three times a week is a good way to bounce back quicker after cessation of anabolics, case in point I’m on prescribed TRT for life and I use HCG just in case I ever need to come off and for fertility.
> 
> Also good on you for planning a respectable cycle that’s not crazy high in dose and compounds.



Thanks for that. I actually started this cycle this morning. I'v started on 300ml a week (two lots of 150ml) with the 50mg of var a day instead of 400ml. If I feel.i need to increase the dose to 400 later down the line then I'll do that. but It's been a long time since I was on this last and my body isn't the same it was when I was in my early 20's. I dont know if I'm high on placebo or the var is kicking in already but I had a mad pump in the gym today 👍.

Interesting you mentioned fertility. My misses isn't on board with me going back on gear but mainly because she doesn't want me infertile. She wants kids!!! So I'm worried about that, and she's worried about my current fsh levels, hence why i asking about hcg. I really don't know whether I should take it or not while on. I'm planning on coming off. This was only ever supposed to be a 12 week cycle and the original plan was to take 500iu of hcg twice a week through out the 12 weeks. When I stop the enanthate, I stop the hcg. Two weeks with nothing, then start a course of tamoxifen. Two weeks on 40mg, two weeks on 20mg.


----------



## Ian66 (Jun 22, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> This was only ever supposed to be a 12 week cycle and the original plan was to take 500iu of hcg twice a week through out the 12 weeks. When I stop the enanthate, I stop the hcg. Two weeks with nothing, then start a course of tamoxifen. Two weeks on 40mg, two weeks on 20mg.


500iu of hcg 2x week sounds about right to me. I’d give yourself enough time for the half life of the test e before starting PCT and keep taking HCG during this time.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Pabs88 said:


> Thanks for that. I actually started this cycle this morning. I'v started on 300ml a week (two lots of 150ml) with the 50mg of var a day instead of 400ml. If I feel.i need to increase the dose to 400 later down the line then I'll do that. but It's been a long time since I was on this last and my body isn't the same it was when I was in my early 20's. I dont know if I'm high on placebo or the var is kicking in already but I had a mad pump in the gym today 👍.
> 
> Interesting you mentioned fertility. My misses isn't on board with me going back on gear but mainly because she doesn't want me infertile. She wants kids!!! So I'm worried about that, and she's worried about my current fsh levels, hence why i asking about hcg. I really don't know whether I should take it or not while on. I'm planning on coming off. This was only ever supposed to be a 12 week cycle and the original plan was to take 500iu of hcg twice a week through out the 12 weeks. When I stop the enanthate, I stop the hcg. Two weeks with nothing, then start a course of tamoxifen. Two weeks on 40mg, two weeks on 20mg.


HCG will keep you fertile , won’t budge your fish much but don’t worry about it too much, a fertility kit is about £40 and doing a test pre cycle will tell you if you need a more intense approach SwimCount™ Sperm Quality Test - Optimale Male Fertility Test 

also I’m guessing that’s 300mg a week not 300ml lol
300mg is more than enough and we’ll over 6 times your natty levels so providing your training,diet and sleep are good your going to get some really good results off that cycle mate.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

If you want to remain fertile then you’d be stupid not to run hcg


----------

